# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Internet Download Manager v6.15 Build 3 فى اصداره الاخير

## mohamed73

*                          download   Internet   download     manager   2013 6.15   build 3 Free & Full & Final*   *   *  * Internet Download Manager IDM انترنت داونلود مانجر هو برنامج لزيادة سرعة التنزيل لاكثر من 500%*   Internet Download Manager IDM *انترنت داونلود مانجر* له منطق ذكي للتنزيل السريع و هذه المميزات الذكية تجزئة الملف و جعل عملية التنزيلات امنة لتسريع التحميل الخاص بك.  يعتبر هذا البرنامج أقوى برنامج لتحميل الملفات بسرعات رهيبة جدا تصل إلي  500% أو أكثر من سرعة التحميل العادية و يتميز هذا البرنامج باستكمال  التحميل حتى بعد انقطاع الإنترنت أو الكهرباء وأيضا له وظيفة جميلة جدا و  هي عملية الجدولة للملفات بحيث لو عندك مجموعة من الملفات الكبيرة الحجم و  تأخذ وقت كثير قم بعملية تنظيمها في جدولة وسيقوم البرنامج بتحميلها  بالترتيب.  Internet Download Manager *انترنت داونلود مانجر* سرعه كبيره مزايا كثيره  يعتبر برنامج Internet Download Manager من اشهر البرامج في مجال تسريع تحميل الملفات  وما يميزه عن غيره كثرة المزايا التي يتحلى بها ومن بينها السرعه والخفه وقلة الحجم وقلة الضغط على المعالج  وهو البرنامج ذو الامكانيات الهائله وذلك بشهادة الجميع.  برنامج معروف على مستوى العالم كله بمقدرته على *زيادة سرعة الداونلود* اضعاف مضاعفه ومما يدل على قوته  منع بعض مزودين خدمات الانترنت عملاءها من استخدامه.  *انترنت داون لود مانجر مجانا* Internet Download Manager   برنامج *انترنت داونلود مانجر* برنامج التحميلات من الانترنت مدير  التحميل الافضل اسرع برنامج للتحميل وتنزيل الافلام والالعاب والملفات  بمختلف انواعها متاح اليوم الاصدار الجديد من البرنامج فور صدوره من الشركة  المنتجة دونلود يدعم الاقتران بالمتصفحات وتحميل فيديو اليوتيوب وتعدد  ملفات التحميل كما انه باللغة العربية والانجليزية والعديد من اللغات  الاخرى.   * اهم ميزات برنامج Internet Download Manager:*  جميع المتصفحات والتطبيقات مدعومه من قبلهيسرع *تنزيل* الملفات من الانترنت*تنزيل* الملفات بسهولة وبنقرة واحدةيستكمل التنزيلات المنقطعةتنزيل مقاطع الانترنت من اليوتيوب وغيرهسهل التنصيب على الجهازفحص تلقائي للفايروساتيجدول التنزيلات ويرتبهايدعم خاصية السحب والافلاتدعم متقدم للمتصفحات*تنزيل* موقع انترنت بشكل كاملواجهة تطبيق مخصصةدعم العديد من انواع سيرفرات البروكسيدعم العديد من البروتوكولاتتحديد حجم التنزيل وسرعته اذا شئتيدعم جميع اللغات بما فيها اللغة العربيةوالكثير من الميزات الرائعة   * الجديد في نسخة Internet Download Manager 6.15 Build 3:*   اصلاح مشكلات حرجة في محرك التنزيلاضافة لوحة *تنزيل* لروابط محددة في متصفح جوجل كروماضافة دعم ل SeaMonkey 2.1  
  Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) is a powerful software tools to  download files from the Internet, increase the speed of downloading  files by 5 times, resume downloads, download videos from other video  sites such as YouTube, Google Video, MySpace TV and a lot of video  sites, resume broken downloads due to network problems, shut down the  computer, missing links, blackouts and other problem loading  interruption.  Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) is a tool loading smart safe includes  segmentation files, technology accelerate downloads, segments downloaded  files dynamically to achieve the best performance to increase the  download speed also Schedules resume and accelerate downloads from the  Internet by up to 500 percent and the possibility of repair error  recovery and comprehensive appeal or stoploading , download accelerator  logical smartphone that features intelligent dynamic segmenting and  multi-download technology safe to accelerate your downloads.  Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) integrates with all applications and  browsers and integrates seamlessly into all popular browsers to  automatically handle your downloads such as Microsoft Internet Explorer,  Mozilla Firefox, Avant Browser, Opera browser, sound, and Netscape,  Explorer MSN, AOL, Opera and Mozilla and many other browsers also  supports Proxy servers and firewalls, redirects, ******s, and FTP and  HTTP protocols , MP3 audio and MPEG.  Resume downloads. Internet Download Manager will resume stalled  downloads from where you left off. Simple installation wizard.  Program quick and easy installation will the necessary settings for you,  and check your connection at the end to ensure the installation free of  problems for Internet Download Manager.  Automatic anti-virus scanning. Virus check makes your downloads free  from viruses and Trojans. Advanced browser integration. When enabled,  you can use this feature to catch any download from any application.  There are no loading between GHADRAH programs have this feature.  Built-in scheduler.  Internet Download Manager can connect to the Internet at a set time,  download the files you want, disconnect, or shut down your computer when  finished. IDM supports many types of servers proxy. For example, IDM  works with Microsoft ISA, and servers FTP proxy.  What’s new in IDM 6.12 build 26 Added support for Firefox 19. Improved IE 10 integration. Improved Google Chrome integration.  *.*  *      *  * إثبات الإصدار*  *  * * *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الباتش في المسارالتالي:  C:\Program Files\Internet الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Manager 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ahedlove

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا

----------


## qwerrewq

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جبار06

تسلم الايادي المبتكرة

----------


## seleman

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

